# What is this worm?



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a ton of them in my tank. Anyone know what they are? Good or bad?


----------



## InvertPlanet (Mar 25, 2011)

fire worm. Part of the bristle worm group. They are highly beneficial to the system and IMO should be kept.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like a Bristle Worm. No need to be alarmed, good for the tank. If it were a Fire Worm, then I would start freaking out.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

FireWorm: 









Bristleworm:


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yea they are not that brightly colored but they are slightly orange. I will pull one out tomorrow when i do another partial water change. My nitrate levels are through the roof. Like 80. Did 50% water change on friday. Then another like 20% last night. Low PH, High Nitrate, Trace ammonia .25


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i would keep your bristle worms ( unless theyre huge ) as a natural part of your CUC.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok cool! I am going to hook up my fluval 304 filter instead of the ege filter, this will also add another 1.75 gallons to small tank. And it also moves around 350gph instead of the edge filter only maxing at 100. And hopefully i can get this nitrate thing under control. How much of a water change would normally make it go away? I did a 50% then 3 days later 20%. Every 2 days i am going to do 20% untill it goes down.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey so i just found 3 MR16 fixtures at work. I was thinking about mounting them under the hood with the other 2 Leds and getting rid of the 50/50 florescent. Would this be good enough for some high light corals with 5 MR16 Leds?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> Hey so i just found 3 MR16 fixtures at work. I was thinking about mounting them under the hood with the other 2 Leds and getting rid of the 50/50 florescent. Would this be good enough for some high light corals with 5 MR16 Leds?


 MR16 are wrong the wrong spectrum of lighting for corals. You could try the MR16 LED's instead. But, why not look into the PAR38 lighting instead.
Warm White 3X1W Gu10 High Power LED Lamp Light Bulb 3W 85V-265V Energy Saving | eBay
10W High Powered LED Flood Wash Light Lamp Bulb 12V Cool White 800LM Outdoor New | eBay


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

The 2 I have now are mr16 led bulbs. The new bulbs I want to Ger are mr16 led as well. Just didn't know if 4 or 5 would be 2 much. I put the spare on that I had and already my corals are starting to open up more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> The 2 I have now are mr16 led bulbs. The new bulbs I want to Ger are mr16 led as well. Just didn't know if 4 or 5 would be 2 much. I put the spare on that I had and already my corals are starting to open up more.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Got ya. Yea, the MR16 LED would do ya. I'm just used to the MR16 Halogens, so didn't pick up that yours were LED. 4-5 should do ya just right I would think.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

Well apparently the kid had no clue what he was doing, i set up the fixtures and hooked up 1 of fluvals LEDs and within ten minutes my corals started opening. The leds that the kid i got the tank from must not have been right. IDIOT! 

So to the LFS tonight to get 2 more bulbs. Cant wait to see what happens now! haha


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Toallhisdoom said:


> Well apparently the kid had no clue what he was doing, i set up the fixtures and hooked up 1 of fluvals LEDs and within ten minutes my corals started opening. The leds that the kid i got the tank from must not have been right. IDIOT!
> 
> So to the LFS tonight to get 2 more bulbs. Cant wait to see what happens now! haha


 :thumbsup:


----------

